# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  DISTRIBUIDORES AUTORIZADOS DE HANNA INSTRUMENTS EN PERÚ

## Bruno Cillóniz

logo hanna.jpgSomos distribuidores autorizados de *HANNA Instruments®* en el Perú, fabricante de instrumentos de medición para agricultura, industrias alimentarias, acuicultura, etc. *HANNA Instruments®* cuenta con una línea especializada de productos dirigidos al sector agrícola. El diseño de cada equipo se adapta a las necesidades particulares de cada sistema de producción agrícola, con equipos electro analíticos de fácil manejo y de uso práctico en campo.* 
HANNA Instruments®* proporciona los instrumentos para ayudar a los agricultores a llevar a cabo estas pruebas de manera confiable, rápida y práctica, facilitando al productor el manejo y control de parámetros de pH, Conductividad Eléctrica (EC), Sólidos Totales Disueltos (TDS), Temperatura, Humedad y algunos nutrientes esenciales para el óptimo desarrollo de los cultivos como el Nitrógeno, Fósforo, Potasio, Calcio y Magnesio entre otros.  Contamos con equipos en stock y hacemos también importaciones a pedido, siempre con la garantía de los productos HANNA, un servicio rápido y de calidad, y precios justos para el agricultor peruano.  *Informes y cotizaciones:*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* ventas@agroforum.pe     Temas similares: DISTRIBUIDORES AUTORIZADOS DE OHAUS EN PERÚ TERMÓMETROS DE PINCHAR MARCA HANNA Conapisco fiscalizará certificación de productos autorizados para usar denominación Pisco

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Tester de Humedad Relativa (HI 98601) * Hygrocheck usa el avanzado método de detección TFPC (Polímero Capacitivo de Película Fina) para medir la humedad. Este método de medición de Humedad Relativa asegura una lectura fácil y precisa. Con una gama completa de medición que va desde el 10% al 90% HR, y una precisión del 3% en toda la gama.  
Hygrocheck es el higrómetro más versátil y completo disponible. La carcasa está construida del duradero material ABS y el display protegido por una cubierta de plástico transparente.       *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Termo Higrómetro Portátil con Sonda HR (HI 9564 - HI 9565) * HI 9564 es un termohigrómetro portátil diseñado para proporcionar el máximo rendimiento en entornos difíciles. 
Desconexión automática
Botón para congelar la lectura en pantalla.
Sistema de prevención de errores por baja carga de la batería. 
Este instrumento también cuenta con un botón HOLD para congelar las lecturas en la pantalla durante la grabación manual y BEPS (Sistema de Prevención de Error de la batería), que avisa al usuario en caso de que la energía de pila baja puede afectar negativamente a las lecturas. 
La sonda HI 70602 RH incorpora un microchip en el que se pueden almacenar los datos de calibración. Cuando la sonda está conectada a otro higrómetro, el microchip transfiere los datos de calibración almacenados y elimina la necesidad de volver a calibrar el instrumento. 
HI 9564 cuenta con funciones de apagado automático, después de 20 minutos de inactividad, las lecturas de temperatura en grados Celsius y Fahrenheit, y la ayuda en línea para indicar las anomalías y los procedimientos directos.    *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidor de CE/TDS/Temperatura con Sonda Reemplazable (HI 98311 - HI 98312) * Este nuevo medidor de bolsillo de conductividad y sólidos totales disueltos incluye una serie de mejoras con respecto a los equipos anteriores de esta familia como son; sonda de grafito reemplazable, indicador de nivel de batería, indicador de estabilidad, factor de TDS ajustable, factor de coeficiente de temperatura ajustable, desconexión y calibración automáticas, carcasa impermeable y un 100% de flotabilidad. El DIST 6 presenta un rango de medida ampliado hasta 20.00 mS/cm.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidor de pH y ORP para Calidad del Agua en Campo (HI 98120 - HI 98121) * El Nuevo HI 98121 de Hanna Instruments, es un medidor de pH y ORP, único en el mundo. Su sensor de temperatura expuesto provee un rápido tiempo de respuesta y su cercanía garantiza la exacta compensación de temperatura en las lecturas. 
• Electrodo reemplazable
El conector redondo de acero inoxidable lo hace fácil de reemplazar sin riesgo de quebrarlo o dañarlo.
• Unión de tela
El electrodo reemplazable, a su vez, tiene dos uniones de tela que puede extraerse para renovar el electrodo en caso de que éstas se ensucien con las mediciones rutinarias. Simplemente extraiga con cuidado unos 3mm de tela y renueve el electrodo.
• Compensación Automática de Temperatura
• Calibración Automática
• Impermeable y flotable
• Apagado Automático  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Fotómetro para Análisis de Nutrientes en Agricultura (HI 83225) * Fotómetro capaz de analizar los nutrientes principales con los que se alimentan las plantas. Nitrógeno amoniacal, Nitratos, Fósforo, Potasio, Calcio, Magnesio y Sulfatos. 
La serie HI 83225 está diseñada para los invernaderos y los hidropónicos en la industria para medir siete nutrientes comunes para fertilizar con soluciones enriquecidas. Puede medir quince métodos diferentes usando reactivos en polvo, y tiene una medida de cuatro canales para un rango amplio de pruebas. 
La serie HI 83225 tiene un fuerte apoyo interactivo para el usuario, que lo ayuda durante el proceso. Un tutorial completo está disponible para el menú de configuración, y un menú de ayuda asiste en cada paso del proceso de medición. Este medidor puede ser conectado a un PC por medio de un cable USB, donde los datos pueden ser manejados con opción HI 92000 Windows® software compatible. 
Se suministra completo con batería, adaptador, cubetas e instrucciones además del kit HI 83225 K. Este Kit para la preparación de muestra incluye un robusto maletín, vaso de 100 ml y 170 ml, jeringa de 60 ml y 5 ml, un porta filtros y 25 filtros de papel, cilindro de 100 ml, botella desmineralizadora, 2 pipetas, cuchara de 1,5 ml y carbón activado.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Fotómetro Multiparamétrico para Acuicultura (HI 83203)* 
Con el agotamiento cada vez mayor de poblaciones de peces en alta mar, la acuicultura ha ganado importancia y puede resultar esencial para nuestras necesidades de dieta en el futuro. El seguimiento y control de parámetros tales como el nivel de oxígeno, así como pH y el contenido de nitrato en el agua es vital para garantizar que la producción de peces sea rentable. 
El control exacto puede prevenir enfermedades, aumentar la producción e incluso reducir las primas de seguro en las cosechas. El personal de investigación, los operadores de peces de piscifactoría y los especialistas en vida silvestre ahora tienen un medidor compacto y fácil de usar para mantener una ficha cerca de los parámetros más importantes de la acuicultura. 
HI 83203 es un medidor de mesa multiparamétrico que mide trece métodos para el análisis de la acuicultura. Cuenta con cuatro canales que permite una amplia gama de pruebas. 
El sistema óptico de HI 83203 está basado en suministros especiales en lámparas de tungsteno y una banda estrecha de interferencia con filtros para garantizar un alto rendimiento y resultados confiables. 
HI 83203 tiene un fuerte apoyo interactivo al usuario que lo ayuda durante el proceso del análisis. Un tutorial completo está disponible en el menú para configurar, y el menú de ayuda ofrece asistencia a cada paso en el proceso de medición. Este medidor puede ser conectado a un PC vía un cable de USB, donde los datos se manejan con opción HI 92000 Windows® software compatible.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidor de pH con electrodo reemplazable (**HI 98127 - HI 98128) * El Nuevo pHep 4 ha revolucionado el diseño de los pH-metros de bolsillo al incluir características tales como impermeabilidad, compensación automática de temperatura e indicador de estabilidad. El equipo muestra en pantalla simultáneamente los valores de pH y temperatura y cuenta con electrodo reemplazable.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidor de pH / CE / TDS / Temperatura (HI 98204) * Water Test es el laboratorio de análisis de agua más portátil del mundo. Proporciona una medición rápida y fiable de las cuatro variables más importantes en el análisis de agua (pH, ORP, EC y temperatura). Su envase ligero y compacto lo hace perfecto para su uso en planta y campo. Superior en diseño y construcción, el Water Test está hecho de resistente material VALOX que proporciona una excelente protección para las condiciones típicas del campo y la industria. Cuando Hanna diseñó el Water Test, lo hizo sencillo de usar incluso para el personal no técnico. Después de realizar el calibrado del pH y la conductividad, las mediciones son sencillas. Llene la base de la unidad Water Test con la muestra a medir. Encienda la unidad y elija la gama deseada. Entonces simplemente lea su medición. Su resistente construcción y simple funcionamiento hacen al Water Test perfecto para su uso en el campo del análisis del tratamiento de aguas, análisis de aguas residuales, estudios ecológicos, aplicaciones de acuicultura e hidroponía.   *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidor de pH portátil impermeable para alimentos y lácteos (HI 99161) * El pHmetro portátil de HANNA HI 99161, dispone una carcasa impermeable que ofrece una excelente protección contra el agua y la humedad normalmente presentes en la industria alimentaria. Se suministra con electrodo FC 202 D, que lleva un sensor de temperatura incorporado. 
El electrodo es robusto y de fácil limpieza ideal para mediciones de pH en semisólidos como carne y queso. 
El pHmetro HI 99161 se suministra completo con electrodo FC202D, sobres monodosis solucion pH4 y pH7, solucion de limpieza HI 700642, pilas, instrucciones y robusto maletin de transporte.   *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe   hi99161_imagen_793bb9a1ace04db48924f6257ee3e039.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidor Portátil de pH (HI 9124 - HI 9125 - HI 9126)* 
Estos pHmetros portátiles son la próxima generación de medidores profesionales de pH, de alta exactitud, y fácil manejo, con nuevo diseño, más delgado y portátil. El HI 9126 incluye la función exclusiva Calibration Check de Hanna. Está función monitorea el bulbo de pH y la junta de referencia del electrodo cada vez que se calibra el medidor. En caso de que el bulbo del electrodo se encuentre sucio, la función Calibration Check avisa al usuario que tiene que realizar una limpieza adicional. La pantalla LCD multinivel ampliada muestra los valores de pH y temperatura (°C o °F) simultáneamente, así como el estado del electrodo y algunas otras indicaciones de operación.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe  hi9126_imagen_55b7e4ce39264b3fba28c79810be238c.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidor de pH de Mesa para Vinos (HI 2222) * Este pH-metro de mesa ha sido especialmente diseñado para el control del pH en el proceso de fabricación de vino. Es el único pH-metro del mercado que permite la calibración del pH en dos puntos mediante tampones de 3 y 7. La posibilidad de calibrar a pH 3 (especialmente creada para el vino) minimiza el error debido a la calibración. El equipo se suministra con un electrodo específico para medios viscosos que carece de uniones cerámicas que se atascan rápidamente al usarse con vino. El electrodo HI-1048P utiliza la porosidad del cristal esmerilado junto con un capuchón de Teflon para evitar la obturación de la unión.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidor de Mesa PH/ORP/ºC,EC/TDS y NACL (HI 2550)* 
Se suministra con electrodo de pH, sondas de CE y temperatura, un soporte y soluciones de calibración. Dispone de registro de datos y salida USB. 
El medidor combinado de HANNA instruments HI 2550 Mide pH/ORP/Conductividad/TDS/NaCl y temperatura.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, 
Últimamente hemos recibido varios pedidos de cotizaciones de soluciones de pH, conductividad, ORP, TDS, etc; que no siempre tenemos en stock por la gran variedad que ofrece HANNA Instruments, por lo que invitamos a todos los que estén necesitando soluciones específicas, a contactarse con nosotros para realizar una importación a pedido consolidando todos los pedidos en un solo, para que los costos de importación se distribuyan y así disminuyan. 
Los cotizaciones de una sola solución para importarla a pedido siempre serán costosas, por lo que creo es buen momento para hacer un pedido en conjunto  y así poder ofrecerles sus soluciones a precios competitivos. Si hay algún interesado, por favor escribirnos para ir definiendo el pedido total. La intención sería iniciar la importación la semana entrante, así que espero les interese esta posibilidad. Tiempo de entrega: 7 a 10 días (una vez cerrada la orden de compra). 
A continuación, un video acerca de las ventajas y utilidad de las soluciones de calibración y mantenimiento para equipos de medición marca HANNA... :Wink:       *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Colorímetro de Bolsillo Checker de Cloro Libre y Cloro Total (HI 701 - HI 711) * HANNA instruments, fabricante de instrumentos de medida y análisis, presenta un nuevo tester digital como sustitutivo de los test kits de cloro libre para realizar medidas precisas y sencillas, mediante un equipo de bolsillo. El HI 701 y HI 711 Checker digital de Cloro Libre y Cloro Total realiza las medidas segun el Standar Method DPD.     *
Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Multiparamétrico Portátil con o sin GPS, Medida de TURBIDEZ, ISE y Sonda Registradora (HI9829)*  Resistente, impermeable y fácil de usar, el HI9829-0 (básico) y HI9829-1 (con GPS) son los equipos ideales para mediciones de campo en lagos, ríos y mares. Ambos medidores muestran de uno a doce parámetros al mismo tiempo, de hasta quince parámetros seleccionables por el usuario. 
Los códigos HI9829-0 y HI 9829-1 pueden medir los parámetros de calidad del agua tales como el pH, redox, conductividad, turbidez, temperatura, iones de amonio, nitrato, cloruro (como NH4 +-N, NO3 - N o Cl-), oxígeno disuelto (como % de saturación o concentración), resistividad, TDS, salinidad y densidad relativa del agua de mar σ. La presión atmosférica se usa para la compensación de la concentración de oxígeno. 
El HI9829-1 con la opción de GPS incorpora un receptor GPS integrado y una antena que garantiza la exactitud de la posición. Las mediciones de determinados lugares se realizan con información detallada de las coordenadas geográficas que se pueden ver inmediatamente en pantalla. 
Ambos equipos cuentan con una pantalla gráfica LCD retroiluminada mostrando de uno a doce parámetros y permite la configuración completa de cada uno de ellos. Las teclas alfanuméricas ofrecen al usuario una amigable facilidad para completar los campos de entrada. 
Investigadores ambientales y usuarios en general utilizan los programas de recolección de datos como parte del monitoreo del medio ambiente. Estos programas están diseñados para revelar los cambios en el agua y el medio ambiente que lo rodea a través del tiempo.  
Mediciones fiables y confiables son necesarias para controlar estos cambios y entender las contribuciones de las fluctuaciones estacionales, la intemperie, así como la contaminación provocada por el hombre.  *
Características*   Sensor de turbidez reemplazable en campo compatible con ISO 7027Ion selectivo de Amonio, Cloruro y Nitrato (se venden por separado)Registro desde el equipo o la sondaParámetros de medición, sonda y sensores completamente personalizables por el usuarioMuestra de uno a doce parámetros en pantallaSensores reemplazables en campoSensores de pH/ORP o pH, sonda de CE de cuatro anillos o CE/turbidez ysensor galvánico de Oxígeno DisueltoAuto-reconocimiento de todos los sensoresSonda resistente con cubierta de acero inoxidable, diámetro menor de 2” útil para pozos y tuberíasLocalización de puntos de muestreo con GPS (HI9829-1)Fast Tracker™—Etiquetas Tag I.D. que simplifican el monitoreo periódicoIncorpora un barómetro para la compensación de la concentración de ODCalibración rápida o independiente de los sensoresVerificación de lecturas que elimina las mediciones erróneasLos datos registrados se pueden visualizar en forma de gráficaPantalla gráfica LCD con iluminaciónConexión a PC con puerto USBBuenas prácticas de Laboratorio (GLP) muestra las últimas cinco calibraciones de los parámetros registradosEl medidor acepta baterías alcalinas y recargablesProtección impermeable del equipo (IP67) y para la sondas (IP68)  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidor de pH para Carnes y Embutidos (HI 99163) * El pHmetro portátil HANNA HI 99163 es un kit específico, creado para el análisis del pH en la carne y sus productos derivados. El pHmetro lleva incluído el electrodo FC 232D que agrupa muchas características que garantizan una medida correcta y sin contamináción del producto alimentario. 
Dispone de una cuchilla en el electrodo para poder penetrar con mayor facilidad en los productos cárnicos. 
HI 99163 se suministra completo con electrodo FC232D, cuhilla FC 099, sobres monodosis solucion pH4 y pH7, solucion de limpieza HI 700630, pilas, instrucciones y robusto maletin de transporte.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Fotómetro de Turbidez y Cloro (HI 93414) * El HI 93414 es un medidor de turbidez y cloro en un solo equipo. Este medidor utiliza una fuente de luz de tugsteno y un sistema óptico de última generación que permiten realizar mediciones de turbidez y cloro libre/total fiables y precisas constantemente. 
Gran precisión en rangos bajos (por debajo  de 0,05 NTU). 
Sistema de verificación y calibración con patrones certificados. 
Conexión USB y RS232 para descarga de medidas. 
NOVEDAD: SISTEMA FAST TRACKER. 
Guarda el número de serie del TAG junto con la fecha y hora. Todos estos datos pueden ser descargados y con el software HI 92000 gestionados. Se pueden clasificar siguiendo diferentes criterios como lugar de muestreo, parámetro, intervalos de fecha y hora o fijar el rango para filtrar los valores medidos. Después estos datos pueden ser representados en un gráfico, exportados a otras aplicaciones de Windows o impresos para fines informativos. El número de tags que pueden ser instalados es ilimitado.    *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, estamos realizando una importación de equipos HANNA, por lo que sería bueno que aprovechen los que estén necesitando algún equipo de esta marca, para abaratar costos de importación. Tengo pocos días para poder cerrar alguna otra orden, (porque tengo que cumplir con el plazo de entrega de 7 a 10 días), así que si hay alguien interesado en alguna cotización, por favor que me contacte para enviarle la información a la brevedad.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Hanna Instruments estará presente en Pittcon 2015 (Nueva Orleans, LA.)*  
Pittcon es la conferencia anual más grande del mundo y la exposición de ciencias de laboratorio. Organizado por la Conferencia de Pittsburgh en Química Analítica, Pittcon atrae a más de 18.000 científicos de laboratorio de todos los orígenes. Este año, Pittcon se llevará a cabo en el N. Morial Convention Center Ernest en "The Big Easy", del 8 de marzo hasta el día 12. Estarán presente nuestros directores y especialistas en marca, dando informes y mostrando muchos productos nuevos, entre ellos: 
Edge® Dedicado en serie más revolucionario de pH / ORP del mundo, DO, metros de la CE ahora más asequible y el parámetro específico. El Edge dedicado es compatible con la línea de sondas específicas de la aplicación disponible de Hanna, y es capaz de ser utilizado ya sea como una mesa de trabajo o metro portátil! 
Blanca edge_pH 
Titulación Los Sistemas de Hanna Instruments familia de valoradores varía de un sistema de valoración potenciométrica grado de investigación con capacidades automuestreador interfaces, volumétrica y coulométricas sistemas de valoración de Karl Fischer, y una extensa línea de un solo parámetro de mini valoradores para adaptarse a industrias específicas. 
Automuestreador 
HI11312 halo HALO transmite datos de medidas, a través de la tecnología Bluetooth® inteligente, directamente a un iPad (tercera generación y posteriores) ejecutando "Hanna Lab App", la transformación de su iPad en un metro lleno pH destacada. 
HALO Sonda de pH con Smart Tecnología Bluetooth 
Hanna Instruments también exhibirá productos NUEVOS, nunca antes vistos en público... ¡Los esperamos en el stand #3691!  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Mini Titulador de Acidez Total para Análisis en Vino (HI 84502)*  
El HI 84502 es un valorador automático sencillo, rápido y accesible, diseñado para probar los niveles totales de acidez en el vino. Sustituye el HI 84102 y sus características de precisión aumentado y mejorando el sistema de administración valorante y rangos de medición. 
El HI 84502 incorpora una bomba de dosificación de precisión, que permite una determinación muy precisa de la cantidad de valorante usada. 
Calibraciones de la bomba, realizadas con los estándares Hanna suministrados, aseguran la exactitud de la medición. El HI 84502 también incluye una nueva medición de rango bajo. El instrumento incluye un método de análisis pre-programado diseñado para mediciones de la acidez total en el análisis del vino. 
El HI 84502 utiliza un potente algoritmo que analiza la forma de respuesta, del electrodo a fin de determinar cuando la reacción de valoración se ha completado. Los resultados se muestran en g / L en ácido tartárico. El HI 84502 también se puede utilizar como un pH/mV.  *CARACTERÍSTICAS / VENTAJAS:*  Pistón de alta precisión de dosificación impulsadopH / mV metrosControl automático de la velocidad del agitadorAplicación específica de electrodo de pHGráficos en tiempo real con datos exportablesRegistro por el usuarioFunción GLP, para ver los datos de calibración para la bomba  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, para informarles que estamos por cerrar una orden de compra para realizar una importación a pedido, por lo que si hay alguien que necesita algún equipo, solución o reactivo HANNA, podrían aprovechar para traer su pedido junto con el de mi otro cliente.  
Ofrecemos muy buenos precios en estas circunstancias  :Wink: , pero se debe cerrar entre hoy y mañana el pedido para poder cumplir con mis plazos de entrega: 7 días  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, como siempre aprovechamos la oportunidad para informarle a todos los interesados en equipos HANNA, que esta semana estaremos realizando otra importación para un cliente, por lo que entre hoy y mañana estaré cerrando la orden de compra. Si alguien necesita algún equipo, solución o reactivo urgente, podemos enviar cotizaciones a la brevedad para ver si estarían interesados en nuestra propuesta. Ofrecemos precios competitivos, garantía del fabricante y un servicio rápido para que puedan contar en pocos días con su pedido.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe   10982833_10152735129481811_7285783097913826358_o.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidor de Conductividad/TDS/Temperatura con Sonda Reemplazable (HI 98311 - HI 98312) * Este nuevo medidor de bolsillo de conductividad y sólidos totales disueltos incluye una serie de mejoras con respecto a los equipos anteriores de esta familia como son; sonda de grafito reemplazable, indicador de nivel de batería, indicador de estabilidad, factor de TDS ajustable, factor de coeficiente de temperatura ajustable, desconexión y calibración automáticas, carcasa impermeable y un 100% de flotabilidad. El DIST 6 presenta un rango de medida ampliado hasta 20.00 mS/cm.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidor de ORP con Compensación de Temperatura (HI 98120) * Ofrecemos 6 medidores de ORP con compensación de temperatura (HI98120), a precios de Outlet, con 70% de descuento. Los equipos NO cuentan con garantía, pero han sido inspeccionados por control de calidad y están operando correctamente. Pedidos para importación a pedido en 7 a 10 días. ¡Aprovecha estos descuentos hasta agotar stock!  :Wink:   • Electrodo reemplazable • Compensación Automática de Temperatura • Impermeable y flotable • Apagado Automático  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, les informamos que tenemos una orden de compra que atender, para entrega a más tardar el 17 de setiembre. Las personas que requieran de algún pedido pequeño en marca HANNA, y no hayan podido conseguirlo aún localmente, pueden aprovechar esta oportunidad para consolidar su carga y así reducir costos de importación.   
La ocasión es ideal para traer equipos pequeños, soluciones buffer, reactivos, o cualquier otro producto de bajo costo  de HANNA Instruments, ya que importar dichos productos por separado hace que los costos de venta finales se disparen, pues éstos asumirían todos los costos de importación (flete y servicio de nacionalización).  
Solo en estas ocasiones podemos ofrecer precios competitivos para pedidos pequeños, por lo que estaremos realizando cotizaciones a las personas o empresas interesadas, para ver si incluimos sus pedidos a la orden de compra, que estaremos entregando a más tardar el día 17 de setiembre. 
¡Aprovechen!  :Wink:   *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidor de pH  y pH/ORP para Control de Calidad (HI2210 - HI2211)* 
Los nuevos medidores de pH de sobremesa HI2210 y HI2211 de HANNA son una solución comprable para la prueba de laboratorio sin una exactitud comprometida. Estos instrumentos destacan una pantalla LCD extra grande de (6,5 "x 1,5") que exhibe lecturas de pH y de temperatura en forma simultánea. La gran pantalla LCD ofrece también un número de avisos y símbolos que guían al usuario durante la operación de calibración, así como también durante las mediciones. Estos instrumentos basados en microprocesadores proporcionan las lecturas de pH que pueden compensar en forma automática la temperatura, así como un indicador de la estabilidad y un procedimiento de calibración etapa a etapa.  *HI2210:* US$750+IGV*HI2211:* US$800+IGV *¡Precio especial por pocos días!*  :Wink:  * Informes y pedidos:* ventas@agroforum.pe  medidor-ph-mesa-hanna-hi2210-hi2211.jpg

----------


## Distribuidor HANNA Instruments

*¡Mida de forma fácil el DQO!* 
La Demanda Química de Oxígeno es un parámetro importante para determinar la cantidad de contaminación en el agua. Este análisis tiene su aplicación mas importante en las plantas de tratamiento de agua residual para evaluar la eficiencia de los procesos.    dqo.jpg  *¿Sabía qué? ...* La demanda de oxígeno no es útil para determinar  la concentración de una sustancia o compuesto en específico, sino para  evaluar el efecto de la combinación de varias sustancias y diferentes  condiciones ambientales.    La demanda química de oxígeno no es un  contaminante en sí misma, sino que la reducción de oxígeno disuelto en  el agua representa una amenaza para los organismos vivos que dependen o  viven en los diferentes cuerpos de agua.  *En una planta de tratamiento de agua residual comúnmente se mide la DQO en los siguientes puntos: *  *Sistema de recolección*  *Clarificador primario*  *Tanque de aireación*  *Clarificador secundario*      Hanna Instruments ofrece los siguientes intervalos  de medición en sus reactivos para la determinación colorimétrica de  DQO, que son fabricados de acuerdo a las normas de la EPA:      *Código de reactivo* *Prueba de DQO* *Intervalo* *Método*  *HI93754A-25* *DQO rango bajo* 0 a 150 mg/L Dicromato EPA  *HI93754B-25* *DQO rango medio* 0 a 1500 mg/L Dicromato EPA  *HI93754C-25* *DQO rango alto* 0 a 15000 mg/L Dicromato      *Código de reactivo* *Prueba de DQO* *Intervalo* *Método*  *HI93754D-25* *DQO rango bajo* 0 a 150 mg/L Dicromato libre de mercurio  *HI93754E-25* *DQO rango medio* 0 a 1500 mg/L  Dicromato libre de mercurio      *De click para conocer más de los* *Reactivos para la medición de la Demanda Química de Oxígeno**:  *

----------


## Distribuidor HANNA Instruments

*Bombas dosificadoras Blackstone,  ¡Una alternativa confiable y accesible!  bomba.jpg* Las bombas *Blackstone* de *Hanna instruments*  están fabricadas con el más alto nivel de precisión mecánica y con  materiales cuyas propiedades inherentes los hacen resistir los químicos  más agresivos. Su amplia base y sus orificios hacen que el montaje se facilite en tanques, gabinetes y superficies horizontales.    El empaque del cabezal está hecho de PVDF, PTFE y FPM/FKM, materiales que se caracterizan por su máxima resistencia. También  están  equipadas con una sola perilla de control para regular el flujo de  salida. Esta perilla activa un potenciómetro que permite regular el  porcentaje del flujo de 0 a 100% referido a la capacidad nominal de la  bomba. Esta característica elimina la necesidad de regular la longitud  de la carrera o los ajustes de energía.    
Las bombas *Blackstone* se han diseñado para cumplir con los cambiantes y demandantes requisitos de la industria.       *Código* *Flujo máximo de salida* *Presión máxima a vencer* *Frecuencia de dosificación
(golpes/min)*  *Con diafragma pequeño*  BL1.5 1.5 lph (0.4 gph)  13 bar (188.5 psi) 120  BL3 2.9 lph (0.8 gph)  8 bar (116 psi) 120  BL5 5.0 lph (1.3 gph)  7 bar (101.5 psi) 120  *Con diafragma grande*  BL7 7.6 lph (2.0 gph)  3 bar (43.5 psi) 120  BL10 10.8 lph (2.9 gph)  3 bar (43.5 psi) 120  BL15 15.2 lph (4.0 gph)  1 bar (14.5 psi) 120  BL20 18.3 lph (4.8 gph)  0.5 bar (7.4 psi) 120

----------

